# Using the barrel for the second time



## gfmonk (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi,

I just racked my Old Lodi Zin from the barrel to a carboy to bulk age. I have a Tuscan in the carboy waiting to get racked to the barrel. My question is what do I need to do to clean the barrel between batches? Also how long can the barrel sit between batches? 

One more question, is there any reason to put a air lock on a batch that is just aging? Will just a bung be ok?

Thanks for the help,
Gary


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 17, 2013)

Ah it can't sit. Your supposed to have several carboys lined up and ready before you put the first one in. Just rinse with a little water and KMETA and next one goes in immediately after.


----------



## gfmonk (Feb 18, 2013)

How much Sodium Metabisulphite do I use to rinse out the barrel?

I used 1 teaspoon with a gallon of water amd rinsed out the barrel. I then racked my Super Tuscan over to the barrel. It's time to make another batch!!!!!


Thank you for the help!!

Gary


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 18, 2013)

I just use standard sanitizing solution. 50gms KMETA in 1 Gallon water.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Feb 18, 2013)

I would avoid the use of sodium based agents with barrels. Sodium meta bisulfide is a heavy salt and may impart a taste in the wine. It also may absorb into the wood and impart that saltiness in anything you put into that barrel for a long time. 
Use Potassium metabisulphite instead. But everything else you did is perfect. 
When you need to coop the barrel let me know. Ill be posting a barrel cooperage video for us small barrel owners. Planing the interior will give you the oak flavor of a brand new barrel. 
If you have a power washer you can remove the top and powerwash the interior if you don't like the idea of planing. This will remove any bacteria or crystals. You can also burn sulphur sticks inside the barrel if you're not confident removing the top. 
Here's a great article on barrels. 
http://www.winemakermag.com/stories/gear/article/indices/8-barrelsoaking/84-barrel-care-techniques


----------

